# List of Usuable Code, Tags, Icons  etc...  on FA's site - Read before Posting.



## Arshes Nei (Dec 22, 2011)

If you want to know how to use certain codes, like having an icon for a username, and bold text you can find the list of markup code provided by yak

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/

Thanks to LizardKing for the reformatting. Journal re-post is below.

BEGIN JOURNAL ENTRY
*Text formatting*

[noparse]*bold text*[/noparse] -->* bold text*
[noparse]_italic text_[/noparse] --> _italic text_
[noparse]underlined text[/noparse] --> underlined text
[noparse]striked out text[/noparse] --> striked out text
[noparse]Text [sup]supscripted[/sup][/noparse] --> Text [sup]supscripted[/sup]
[noparse]Text [sub]subscripted[/sub][/noparse] --> Text [sub]subscripted[/sub]
[noparse][color=some_color]text[/color][/noparse] --> This is green (supplied color - green), and this is #FFCC00 (supplied color - #FFCC00).

*Quotes*

[noparse]





> Some text


[/noparse]:


> Some text



[noparse]





			
				yak said:
			
		

> Some more text


[/noparse]:


			
				yak said:
			
		

> Some more text



Note: Nested quotes are not supported yet. So make sure you are not using a quote inside another quote, or it will break.

*Alignment*

[noparse]Left-aligned text​[/noparse]

[noparse]Centered text​[/noparse]​
[noparse]Right-aligned text​[/noparse]​
*Links*

Automatically formatted:

Full URLs --> http://www.furaffinity.net
Short URLs --> www.furaffinity.net
URLs with params --> https://www.furaffinity.net/trac/trunk/ticket/1
URLs with params --> http://furaffinity.net?a=b&c=d
emails: someone[at]email.com

Custom links:

[noparse]yak's page[/noparse] --> yak's page

Relative URLs:

[noparse]yak's page as a relative URL[/noparse] --> yak's page as a relative URL
[noparse]a relative URL to a submission[/noparse] -->  a relative URL to a submission

Long URLs will be automatically compressed to the first 60 or 70 or so characters.

*Video embedding*

[noparse][yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8t41avFuCc&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0[/yt][/noparse]

Youtube embedding works only in journal bodies, and nowhere else.
(Also note on FA's main site the *full* youtube url must be used.)

[noparse][video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIKF.....elated[/video]
[video]http://vimeo.com/8623092[/video][/noparse]

*Useful characters*

(c) --> All your base are belong to usÂ©
(tm) --> 'Supâ„¢
(r) --> SpamÂ®

Note: The letters are not case-sensitive, it can be either (C), or (c).

*Horizontal rule*

More than 5 dashes in a line are replaced with a horizontal line

-----

becomes


Note: One newline character above and one newline character below the line will be stripped, the rest will remain.

*Site-specific features*

:iconusername: --> 


  yak --- replace "username" with either the standard username or the URL variant(which has some characters removed), e.g. if you previously tried to use :iconusername_with_underscore_or_such:, instead of :iconusernamewithunderscoreorsuch:, it should still work.

:usernameicon: --> 

 --- same as :iconusername:, only without the user's name in it, just the avatar.

:linkusername: --> yak --- Again, replace the username part. 

*Comic navigation links*


[369022, 98655, 375898] --> <<< PREV | FIRST | NEXT >>>
This is a quick way to make the navigation links for those artist that do comics.

Notes:
1. Only one whitespace character is allowed anywhere between the numbers, semicolons and square brackets.
2. To disable a certain link, for example you don't have the "next" link on your latest piece or the "first" link on your first one, replace the ID with a dash, "-", and that link will be disabled.
3. Works only only in submission descriptions.

END OF JOURNAL ENTRY


----------

